# Dual Ethernet Connection Sharing



## -SINNER (Jul 17, 2006)

XP

I have dual ethernet ports (mobo = ASUS A8N-SLI Delux -939). I also have 2 ISPs, one in each ethernet port. Can I combine these two connections and increase my speed?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to TSF

Yes this may be possible, but this is in a grey area for me. I will send you to the appropriate forum. I think the Networking Forum may be better suited for this question.


----------



## -SINNER (Jul 17, 2006)

thank you....

Anyone experts on this?:heartlove


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You'll go crazy trying to get this to work. If you really want to have multiple ISP's, I'd consider a dual-WAN broadband router. This is one of the many models available: http://www.pcsuperstore.com/products/G67773-D-Link-DI-LB604.html/froogle/


----------



## -SINNER (Jul 17, 2006)

TY! :grin:


----------

